# Shop near Basingstoke



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiya

I was wondering if anyone could recommend me a good reptile shop near Basingstoke, Hants.

I have been to Spire Ridge, which is great, just wanted to know if there are any other good ones around me.

Thanks, Vicky :2thumb:


----------



## metallicaman (Jul 15, 2009)

a bit down the road is south coast exotics its in waterlooville, portsmouth 
best rep shop in the south coast great selection of all reptiles, vivs and heating/lighting and the staff are superb.
prob bout 45min drive from basingstoke
glen


----------



## bob_pal_156 (Dec 2, 2009)

it's not quite basingstoke but i have found that Grange Aquatics in Botley, Southampton is brilliant - definatly worth the drive!

(i'm from Basingstoke not Southampton :2thumb


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool thanks, will try and check them both out soon


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

There is a new one opened in newbury, seen it advertised on the back of the observer today, going to check it out tomorrow, have you been there yet?
Thanks
Kris


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

geckomagic said:


> There is a new one opened in newbury, seen it advertised on the back of the observer today, going to check it out tomorrow, have you been there yet?
> Thanks
> Kris


I have been to the one in Spire Ridge, its pretty new, which is near Newbury, if it is that one, its small, but really good, the guy there knows his stuff, they have a rattlesnake too :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah that must be the one, what are their prices like?? have any interesting snakes?
Thanks
Kris


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

geckomagic said:


> yeah that must be the one, what are their prices like?? have any interesting snakes?
> Thanks
> Kris


Prices seem OK, I haven't got much to compare too.

Last time I went (last weekend) breadies, leos, couple of large boas a lovely albino one, also a few corn babies which were adorable :flrt: a nice grey & black kingsnake, a few frogs and some slings :2thumb:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i use Grange Reptiles for anything serious. SouthCoast exotics are very good too but Grange have more stuff. if you need anything urgently, or just want livefood then DH Watergardens are more local (their shop is at the Sherfield Wyevale garden centre on the A33). also theres a pet shop in the town centre that does livefood, its near to the Halifax bank. and another petshop in Chineham does livefood but they dont have a particularly good selection.

if you want to venture further afield then Portons Pets and Aquatics near Salisbury is quite good too. not specifically reptiles like Grange and Southcoast, but theyve got tons of stock.

there is a void around Basingstoke where there are no decent reptile shops for about 30 miles. which is why i ended up just starting a roach colony. it is completely self-sustaining and i havent had to buy livefood in forever. which is lucky, because nowhere local ever has enough in the right sizes, and the recent cold weather and christmas would probably have caused havoc with mail order food.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome thanks, I hate going to DH Water Gardens, the way they keep their fish disgusts me, I actually saw a dead Koi floating there, one of the huge ones, I was nearly in tears!!! 

I am liking the sound of Grange Reptiles, off to google 

Thanks, Vicky


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Moving up to Basingstoke soon, are these shops still around the area? Do the pet shops do frozen food as well or is it just bugs/worms?
I usually use SouthCoast cos they're just up the road from me but I don't drive so getting there would become a problem once I've moved.
Although I have taken to ordering food online recently as well.


----------

